# Pen Blank Storage



## NC Wood Art (Oct 27, 2011)

OK guys how is everyone storing their blanks in any type of organized manner. My system is not working out to good of just stacking up boxes & hoping I remember what everything is later. I am getting better now & marking everything with label & cost paid & rubber banding them together if under 12 pieces. I have over 45 different burls & exotic woods & I need to be able to find them quicker. Has anyone designed a storage method short of the open shelving with plastic bins or anything? Would love to hear how everyone else is maintaining their blanks. FYI I use a 7 Drawer roll around cart for all my pen kits & bushing so that is working out sweet!


----------



## GaTurner83 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bundle mine with masking tape and mark them by type of wood.Then they go on a shelf organized from A-Z.Seems to be working pretty good for me so far.All my pen kits get hung on peg board and organized.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 27, 2011)

Gallon size ziplock marked with a sharpie


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2011)

I bundle up some of the nicest ones and put them in a fla rate box and mail them to me!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 27, 2011)

I put mine in small flat rate boxes with what they are written on the boxes. Then I put the small flat rate boxes into a medium flat rate box kind of like a pen blank file. Just pull out the box you want.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 27, 2011)

Do a quick search on here and you will find all kinds of posts on what people do.
This was just one example of the search I did.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59395&highlight=blank+storage


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 28, 2011)

I have several plastic shoe box style boxes from the dollar store.  I place some blue tape and write what they are.  I have boxes of Maple, Oak, Hickory but then I have boxes of Light woods, Med Woods and Dark wood for the species that wont fill a box on their own.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Plastic containers with a label written in sharpie, about a Gallon in US lingo, and they are stacked 4 high in a racking system that I made so that if the one I want is on the bottom I have only remove 3 boxes to get to the one I want. They are all blanked to about 3/4 X 6. By the way I have about 90+ different timbers.
Kryn


----------



## StephenM (Oct 28, 2011)

Office Depot







I have 2 of them under my bench (didn't mount the wheels).  Then I put the blanks in smaller disposable tupperware containers and mark the containers.  Each drawer will hold 4 tupperware containters.  If I have a lot of one kind of blank, they get a whole drawer with no tupperware.


----------



## zig613 (Oct 28, 2011)

I use these cardboard stackable storage bins http://www.uline.ca/BL_331/Stackable-Bins

Wade


----------

